# May 29th was the busiest day in the forum's history



## Null (May 30, 2020)

It's the first time we've ever had 10k posts in a day. It was also the most user logins in a single day (7200) and the most chat messages in a single day (10,500). The dip is from after the hack.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 30, 2020)

The riot thread’s been a great information source for me and I imagine for many others.


----------



## Coelacanth (May 30, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The riot thread’s been a great information source for me and I imagine for many others.



There's been a lot of traffic on the Trump's Twitter Tantrum Fiasco thread too, so I'm honestly not surprised user activity has increased.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 30, 2020)

*MAXIMUM POWEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (May 30, 2020)

this is what Drumpf wants to take away


----------



## Peace and Harmony (May 30, 2020)

Kiwi Farms: most trusted source for nigs burning their own neighbourhoods down.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations! Drama is clearly popular and we have many popular ongoing happenings right now.


----------



## murgatroid (May 30, 2020)




----------



## WorthlessTrash (May 30, 2020)

This will make your soon-to-happen departure even sadder.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 30, 2020)

What can I say? Everybody wants to see the world burn and talk about it. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Brundlefly (May 30, 2020)

Here's to beating that total today!


----------



## Mister Dodo (May 30, 2020)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Kiwi Farms: most trusted source for nigs burning their own neighbourhoods down.


Riots are one of the most difficult topics to get pure, unbiased coverage of. Left=wing news outlets will almost never depict left-wing protesters as violent, painting them in an almost saintly light. While they scorch all conservative protesters as nazis.  And right-wing news outlets will do the same, describing liberal protesters as chimping hoodlums attacking peaceful demonstrators. If they aren't doing this, they're sensationalizing. One of the only real ways to receive unbiased coverage of these events is pretty much youtube livestreams and that sort, although even those can be manipulated.

The site founded to discuss an autistic manchild virgin with rage is now one of the best sources for news coverage and discussion. What a world we live in.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (May 30, 2020)

It's because the farms are a safe harbor from the riots and we've all claimed sanctuary on this holy site


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 30, 2020)

We did it Reddit Kiwis!


----------



## DickMain (May 30, 2020)

The riots will all be worth it if we can _just_ get some more out of Chuckbot.


----------



## Several Goats (May 30, 2020)

The lolcow recession is officially over, we mooning now bois


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 30, 2020)

Mister Dodo said:


> The site founded to discuss an autistic manchild virgin with rage is now one of the best sources for news coverage and discussion. What a world we live in.



This is obviously very, very bad, according to the mainstream media and most politicians. Kiwi Farms evil!!! Evil!!!


----------



## Sammy (May 30, 2020)

WorthlessTrash said:


> This will make your soon-to-happen departure even sadder.



This. 
There's a _whole_ hell of lot of the farms I disagree with, but a world where the only message is large corporation's carefully sterilized message online is a nightmare.  Its a black joke that this change would come by vector of said large corporations protecting themselves from civil liability, while the opportunity for enforced propaganda angle just becomes a strange benefit.  The death of the Farms would be a symptom of a much larger problem, and I've had some good times here, it'd be sad for that to come to pass.

This shit stinks.  I really hope these political fucks lolcalmdown and its all saber rattling before they make the internet go full Disney(TM) on us.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 30, 2020)

It's a sign that you shouldn't leave us, Jawsh.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 30, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> It's a sign that you shouldn't leave us, Jawsh.



The Kiwi Farms will last until the stars fall out of the sky.


----------



## Love Machine (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beavis (May 30, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> It's a sign that you shouldn't leave us, Jawsh.


Null is scared of success.


----------



## Reverend (May 30, 2020)

I can only pray we have a LOLCow or Deathfat wander into one of the cities rioting.  Hell toss in a Furry and make them live stream that shit.  The communities will combine faster than Voltron to make nonstop comedic drama happen.

Please everyone, encourage your favorite LOLCow to head to their major cities downtown tonite and livestream.  It's the only way for the gatekeeper and keymaster to finally conjoin.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (May 30, 2020)

We gotta start our own internet.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 30, 2020)

The sun shines brightest before the dark....


----------



## gh0stzero (May 30, 2020)

@Null Just curious how the new server is coping with the load got some statistics on that?

I understand if you want to keep server hardware a trade secret of Lolcow LLC though.


----------



## Large (May 30, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> It's a sign that you shouldn't leave us, Jawshveh.


FTFY


----------



## Army Burger (May 30, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> We gotta start our own internet.


KiwiNet when?


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (May 30, 2020)

Fucking damn son. Motherfucking impressive. Let's just hope the lulz will still be able to live on


----------



## Neko GF (May 30, 2020)

Noticed the number of users online go above 1000 several times yesterday.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (May 30, 2020)

Army Burger said:


> KiwiNet when?


Someone tell Elongated Muskrat about the farms and see if he can't get us our own internet.


----------



## Tomssu (May 30, 2020)

Congrats! Don't lose your cart


----------



## Cheesecake Coochie (May 30, 2020)

People always want to trash kiwi farms but don't want to admit that it's a guilty pleasure. Where else can you read uncensored world news while creeping into the life of a morbidly obese lesbian?  I'm sure some of the newbies joining will also prove to be full of lols themselves.


----------



## Near (May 30, 2020)

Congrats on having a server that could handle it.
Didn't even feel a thing


----------



## drain (May 30, 2020)

we are growing, daddy!


----------



## 419 (May 30, 2020)

ok based


----------



## Mediocre (May 30, 2020)

How's the new server holding up? If the growth continues how much life do you think it has?


----------



## Spawn (May 30, 2020)




----------



## #zzz (May 30, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> we are growing, daddy!



I expect the KF smear pieces to come soon.


----------



## Stafford Beer Bong (May 30, 2020)

This is the last place online you can find anything resembling the unvarnished truth and honest opinions. If this place goes, I’m done with the internet.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 30, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I expect the KF smear pieces to come soon.


The come out every time KF hits the mainstream for whatever reason.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 30, 2020)

Shout out to everyone in the Minneapolis Riot thread for giving the best news and the best hot takes on the riots.   

People doing God's work in that thread!


----------



## Army Burger (May 30, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I expect the KF smear pieces to come soon.


Bruh they've been around for a while


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 30, 2020)

Of course it was. With social media and the news relentlessly censoring the riots (sorry, _"the largely peaceful protests"_) and the President, people will look for information anywhere they can find it. The Farms has a reputation for irreverent mockery, yes, but mockery _based on information we have independently discovered and verified_. Let that sink in: the Kiwi Farms is a more reputable source of information that the mainstream media.
Maybe random.txt is right. Maybe we should start an investigative journalism side business.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 30, 2020)

If KF ever goes down I really hope we get an anonymized dump of the posts/threads. Too many forums just disappear into the ether and future generations need to be able to appreciate Terry Davis, Yaniv, etc in context.


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 30, 2020)

It's going in the opposite direction of the US economy!


----------



## Puck (May 30, 2020)

It's crazy to think that the bump in traffic to a drama site was driven by actual news and not leaks of some lolcows junk


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 30, 2020)

Nice job, i doubt trump's going to notice the farms and do something about it since the most popular thread was about him.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (May 30, 2020)

TuxedGieco said:


> Nice job, i doubt trump's going to notice the farms and do something about it since the most popular thread was about him.



Very good site, very fine people.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 30, 2020)

Thank god! Some frog told me the other day that this site had no use and was awful.


----------



## An Ghost (May 30, 2020)

thank dear leader for the highlighted post feature. helps in the riot thread. it's 400 pages in a few days.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 30, 2020)

How Ironic that the very thing that shoots *this* sites popularity into the stratosphere is the explosion of yet another  left wing riot about a genuinely serious Issue if Police Brutality Against a Ethnic Minority. Rather than a huge new update about Amberlyn, DSP, Tooter, ADF,, Zoophiles Drama, OPL, Or any other of the Dozen or So Big Lolcows this Site is Founded upon documenting and shitposting about their Fuck ups.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 30, 2020)

Wow, the hack took out a fourth of the userbase.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 30, 2020)

Sammy said:


> This.
> There's a _whole_ hell of lot of the farms I disagree with, but a world where the only message is large corporation's carefully sterilized message online is a nightmare.  Its a black joke that this change would come by vector of said large corporations protecting themselves from civil liability, while the opportunity for enforced propaganda angle just becomes a strange benefit.  The death of the Farms would be a symptom of a much larger problem, and I've had some good times here, it'd be sad for that to come to pass.
> 
> This shit stinks.  I really hope these political fucks lolcalmdown and its all saber rattling before they make the internet go full Disney(TM) on us.



I feel ya, but don't worry too much. The U.S. is a very big component of the Internet, but it's not ALL of the Internet. By it's nature, that's not possible. If the U.S. starts over-regulating sites like Reddit, Twatter etc. then they will simply move their servers and corporate ID to Canada or another country with safe harbour or whatever provisions. Hell, even if the U.S. were to go so far as to pull every backbone in all US controlled territories and form a China-style intranet with full on nanny state 'protections' for it's citizens, the Net and the Web would both hold together, although much slower then before until the other nations ramp up bandwidth to make up for the loss.   

No matter what, the free Internet will live on even if Americans have to use Tor like the Chinese do to access an unmoderated nanny-state Intranet.


----------



## Chonburi Flaps (May 30, 2020)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> If KF ever goes down I really hope we get an anonymized dump of the posts/threads. Too many forums just disappear into the ether and future generations need to be able to appreciate Terry Davis, Yaniv, etc in context.


Pretty sure @Null said if 230 happened, he'd shut the site down and put up a torrent somewhere.  The Farms will live on.


----------



## ForTheHoard (May 30, 2020)

big baby jesus said:


> The Kiwi Farms will last until the stars fall out of the sky.



I haven't forgotten how fast the farms folded when Vordrak started fucking with us.  Thinking our existence is based on anything more than Josh's whims is naive.  Not a knock on Josh.  I absolutely love it here and have never interacted with a community online for this much time.  That being said, I know our house is made of paper and a well placed match will be the end of it.


----------



## Null (May 30, 2020)

ForTheHoard said:


> I haven't forgotten how fast the farms folded when Vordrak started fucking with us.


The forum was down for 2 weeks after a year of dealing with him. It was not "fast".

Section 230 is the only reason a huge number of sites can exist, and they can't exist elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. Bung (May 30, 2020)

Dat riot thread though. Normally an entertaining thread can't update fast enough, this one updates so fast I gotta skip through shit sometimes.


----------



## ForTheHoard (May 30, 2020)

Null said:


> The forum was down for 2 weeks after a year of dealing with him. It was not "fast".
> 
> Section 230 is the only reason a huge number of sites can exist, and they can't exist elsewhere.


Okay, I haven't forgotten how fast the farms folded when Vordrak started fucking with us. Better?


----------



## Chiri (May 30, 2020)

Not too surprised. It's Happening Time after all. This week has been completely ridiculous and I don't see that changing anytime soon. The election is going to be something else entirely.


----------



## Purin Chan (May 30, 2020)

Chiri said:


> Not too surprised. It's Happening Time after all. This week has been completely ridiculous and I don't see that changing anytime soon. The election is going to be something else entirely.


2020 has been a pretty cool dystopian movie so far.


----------



## Gangster Talk (May 30, 2020)

Reverend said:


> I can only pray we have a LOLCow or Deathfat wander into one of the cities rioting.  Hell toss in a Furry and make them live stream that shit.  The communities will combine faster than Voltron to make nonstop comedic drama happen.
> 
> Please everyone, encourage your favorite LOLCow to head to their major cities downtown tonite and livestream.  It's the only way for the gatekeeper and keymaster to finally conjoin.


We've gotten one already at least, painfully insufferable thot grandmother Corinne made a complete ass of herself at a protest until the crowd yelled at her to leave.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 30, 2020)

SpaceX just stuck two astronauts into orbit, fucking ay.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 30, 2020)

Well done Null. Thank you for this kick ass forum.


----------



## Gorgar (May 30, 2020)

Hm. I wonder what the root cause was that made people head over to Kiwi Farms instead of 4chan to discuss something like this?
Could someone explain their reasoning on why and while their at it, can you clarify whether or not you want other people to be on Kiwi Farms or not?

I'll start: I came to KF the day before and heard the news of the riots. Immediately, I was hooked, and after I went to bed, I wanted more information, and luckily, Mister Metokur was able to provide a stream towards it happening in real-time. After it was over, I decided to join in on the speculation on what was going to happen next.
No, I don't.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 30, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The riot thread’s been a great information source for me and I imagine for many others.


We've been shitposting to the extreme there, it has been so fun that one could say.

It's been a Riot.


----------



## Android raptor (May 30, 2020)

I guess this is what happens when an autistic shitposting forum is one of the only sources of accurate information on the riots.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (May 30, 2020)

@Null 

Tonight should be another busy one. I wouldn't neg rate you if you put up a banner asking for donations (maybe that would be very tricky though) or reminding people the ways this site is important during events (less tricky) such as this. Capitalize on it!


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 30, 2020)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> @Null
> 
> Tonight should be another busy one. I wouldn't neg rate you if you put up a banner asking for donations (maybe that would be very tricky though) or reminding people the ways this site is important during events (less tricky) such as this. Capitalize on it!


I have work this evening so I shant be around to aid in the shitposting.

You Kiwi's hold down the fort, I expect the page count to be doubled when I get home in the morning.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for the forum posts, kind strangers.


----------



## Failure_Personified (May 30, 2020)

TEN THOUSAND POSTS IN A DAY - DISTURBED


----------



## Swiss46 (May 30, 2020)

But muh alexa rating @BILLY MAYS


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 30, 2020)

i liked it before it was cool.


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (May 30, 2020)

For all the "omg scary internet terrorists" reputation of this site, I've found KF to be a good source of unfiltered news and commentary. I'm sure I disagree with many other users on many topics, but the fact that we're ALL able to voice our opinions here is something that's becoming a lot rarer on the net.


----------



## Liber Pater (May 30, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> Dat riot thread though. Normally an entertaining thread can't update fast enough, this one updates so fast I gotta skip through shit sometimes.


That thread has really been _on fire_ for the past few days


----------



## Teadrinkr (May 30, 2020)

This place is surprisingly welcoming for an internet terrorist hate den so I'm not surprised we're getting more people joining us to laugh at lolcows and joggers rising up.


----------



## Pitaya Argbod (May 30, 2020)

Worldwide Kiwi Influence when?


----------



## c-no (May 30, 2020)

10k post in one day. Soon the hacker and terrorist organization known as Kiwi Farms will make that watch list of the FBI.


----------



## Tumbo (May 30, 2020)

Big Thanks to Null for creating such an amazing and oddly careing community I look forward to seeing it continue to grow and evolve.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 30, 2020)

Pitaya Argbod said:


> Worldwide Kiwi Influence when?


you mean ((((KIWI))))) Influence.


----------



## awoo (May 30, 2020)

Army Burger said:


> KiwiNet when?



I've wondered for a while now if it's possible to create a forum site using freenet or other distributed system. The system would need some kind of trust mechanism for the internet jannies to moderate it. The bandwidth would be low but this site already feels bloated and I wouldn't mind at all a 90s looking mostly HTML site that loads very fast.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 30, 2020)

Honestly It’s just kind of funny, even pitiable maybe that so many of the fucking boomers and SJW  Crowd accuse this site of being full of Alt-Right Internet Trolls and Intolerant Sociopaths, yet We’re one of the kinder Chan Sites that actually tries to be friendly to new users and a strict NO trolling Policy unlike the hellholes that are 4Chan and Most Trump support Boards. In honesty those are way more aggressively  Alt right shitholes that deserve way more scrutiny than kiwi farms ever should.


----------



## Immortal Technique (May 30, 2020)

I'm glad you're seeing a positive result from your hard work. Just a year ago, "Members online" was steady in the low 300s and today it's constantly in the mid 800s.


----------



## D_Tractor (May 30, 2020)

Every site that actually supports free speech eventually becomes either 99% literal Nazis or 99% pedophiles.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (May 30, 2020)

Kiwi Farms: The Back Page Of The Internet


----------



## W00K #17 (May 30, 2020)

I don't think we've had a thread blow up like the riot thread has since the New Zealand shooting. 

Was there a spike in new user signups?


----------



## Tezin (May 30, 2020)

Does this mean a skyrocket of new accounts being made here?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 30, 2020)

Swiss46 said:


> But muh alexa rating @BILLY MAYS


_Wandering alone in the dead of night, a faint whisper emerges from the shadows.

“_lol go eat shit”

_you ponder what it means._


----------



## BroccoliBrain (May 30, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Hm. I wonder what the root cause was that made people head over to Kiwi Farms instead of 4chan to discuss something like this?
> Could someone explain their reasoning on why and while their at it, can you clarify whether or not you want other people to be on Kiwi Farms or not?
> 
> I'll start: I came to KF the day before and heard the news of the riots. Immediately, I was hooked, and after I went to bed, I wanted more information, and luckily, Mister Metokur was able to provide a stream towards it happening in real-time. After it was over, I decided to join in on the speculation on what was going to happen next.
> No, I don't.


4chan is kind of shit for ongoing discussions, threads of a certain age/length are deleted depending on the board and can only be found in 3rd party archives that are kind of shit to use. You can't edit existing posts and must wait until the next thread if you're OP and want to summarise new information. You can only attach 1 image per post which counts towards the limit. You can't use collapsing spoilers in case you want to post a massive essay. Basically, threads on 4chan are fleeting and take more work to preserve in general while KF has a wealth of features to help you catalogue information.
The forum format encourages actual discussion and some sort of quality control, whereas the temptation to shitpost increases dramatically if everyone's anonymous and rapid-fire posting is the norm.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 30, 2020)

thegooddoctor said:


> Honestly It’s just kind of funny, even pitiable maybe that so many of the fucking boomers and SJW  Crowd accuse this site of being full of Alt-Right Internet Trolls and Intolerant Sociopaths, yet We’re one of the kinder Chan Sites that actually tries to be friendly to new users and a strict NO trolling Policy unlike the hellholes that are 4Chan and Most Trump support Boards. In honesty those are way more aggressively  Alt right shitholes that deserve way more scrutiny than kiwi farms ever should.


imageboards dont care about archival as much as kiwis. Eventually even things people thought to archive get lost when the shitshow becomes too far removed from current reality. Normies dont hide their info to chase trends but want to be able to reinvent themselves and hide or delete things that can be viewed differently with changing public opinions or audiences, There are entire shitshows like the Homestuck tarot that were big at the time that are mostly deleted by users or the sites for example. 

You attack people less and host less people who want to do that but you guys save alot more details much more thoroughly in a much more long lasting and easily accessible manner than digging through not so safe from deletion archives of threads filled with mostly shitposts. Think of how many  people now have less eyes on them because of 8chan going down. On imageboards you have a chance of getting messed with but they fear not being to control their information and image much more for its lasting effects


----------



## Pee Cola (May 30, 2020)

It's just as well the server was upgraded just prior to this traffic spike.  Coincidence?


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (May 31, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> It's just as well the server was upgraded just prior to this traffic spike.  Coincidence?


Null is our prophet, guys.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 31, 2020)

Pitaya Argbod said:


> Worldwide Kiwi Influence when?



Since forever, fam. This is a very diverse and international forum like I didn't see anywhere else, a lot of pleople from a lot of different backgrounds and nationalities strive here. This ain't gonna end with the site. Ideas never die.



D_Tractor said:


> Every site that actually supports free speech eventually becomes either 99% literal Nazis or 99% pedophiles.



Eventually. Any minute now. Just a few more months, it's not like the Farms were brought up 6 years ago or anything. Hell, I just joined a couple of years ago and I'm still waiting to meet my first ever honest-to-god Nazi here. My most predominant online Kiwi friends are a hippie girl, a brit kid, a couple of weebs, a Lego enthusiast, a libertarian gun-nut, a comics freak, a Florida mom, a Canadian girl, a drunkard Linux fan and a handful of furries. Tell me again, when this is going to become a neo-Nazi den?


----------



## Dong Schlong Phil (May 31, 2020)

I mean whenever something is happening in the world I check the farms first cause I legit feel like I can get the biggest picture in here.
Like that german shooter who was clearly schizo, or the riots etc.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 31, 2020)

Whenever I get an overload of 'BLALCK IVES MATTER ALL COPS ARE BAD AND IF YOU DISAOGRE YOU ARE AT NAZE TERF CET OUT OF MY PAGE YO U RACUSTGETOCIDER BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!' from the Internet, I go back here and get some sanity.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 31, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> It's just as well the server was upgraded just prior to this traffic spike.  Coincidence?


Null can't keep getting away with this!


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 31, 2020)

Amberlynn getting hospitalised was responsible for this, there can be no other reason.


----------



## Borax Bozo (May 31, 2020)

What are those two big spikes in 2014 and one in 2016?


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 31, 2020)

Well drama sells and we're the best damn providers of accurate, hilarious drama! We're better news than any and all news outlets in the US!


----------



## Senty (May 31, 2020)

Nice. That means Nulll will have to work harder to not let his servers burn to the ground!


----------



## Rekkington (May 31, 2020)

I came here to laugh at fat retar ds and hate black people and women. 

Null don't take this from me.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 31, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> The come out every time KF hits the mainstream for whatever reason.


We're the new 4chan. The new big spooky *gasp* *darkweb adjacent *full of evil hackers and white supremacists.

Also, we laugh at trannies.


----------



## Mister Dodo (May 31, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> We're the new 4chan. The new big spooky *gasp* *darkweb adjacent *full of evil hackers and white supremacists.
> 
> Also, we laugh at trannies.


This place (or at least it’s culture) will last far longer than 4chan’s did. When Lord Moot left, no one continued his work of keeping the website in check, making boards more laissez faire and allowing the culture to become (in many places) unproductive and almost reddit-like. But as long as Null stays here, this site won’t go to shit.


----------



## Robert James (May 31, 2020)

We'll I'm glad we got the new servers.


----------



## Dragapult (May 31, 2020)

I can believe it. It's the first time I've logged in months cus shits on fire.


----------



## nya001 (May 31, 2020)

Congrats! KF is great, just great and nobody is asking for $10, hope it reaches 100k a day!


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (May 31, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> I guess this is what happens when an autistic shitposting forum is one of the only sources of accurate information on the riots.


Nothing is archived in that thread so it's all worthless.


----------



## UntitledKiwi (May 31, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Nothing is archived in that thread so it's all worthless.



but le memes and reactions of Farmers will live on forever!


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (May 31, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> We're the new 4chan. The new big spooky *gasp* *darkweb adjacent *full of evil hackers and white supremacists.
> 
> Also, we laugh at trannies.



/LGBT/ also laughed at trannies


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 31, 2020)

Kiwifarms is the only place on the net i can think of that is a beacon of free speech that isn't *completely* inhabited by /pol/tards.


----------



## PuniPuniFag (Jun 1, 2020)

Funny how Ralph was going on about how your site was dying. lol



SojuDrnkr said:


> Kiwifarms is the only place on the net i can think of that is a beacon of free speech that isn't *completely* inhabited by /pol/tards.


For real. I'm all for anyone coming here and shoot the shit but there's only so much autistic nazi larpers I can handle in a day.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 1, 2020)

This site bad.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 1, 2020)

Troonologist PhD said:


> It’s always darkest before the dawn.


It's darkest after you forgot to pay the bills. 



SojuDrnkr said:


> Kiwifarms is the only place on the net i can think of that is a beacon of free speech that isn't *completely* inhabited by /pol/tards.


The forum is well because having an original purpose, instead of being and alternative for something is a positive identity and scares away the literal boomers who would post their angry bald eagle maymays.


----------



## DriveByTrolling (Jun 1, 2020)

We need another new server, someone pay for it please.


----------



## Walnut_tree (Jun 1, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Hm. I wonder what the root cause was that made people head over to Kiwi Farms instead of 4chan to discuss something like this?
> Could someone explain their reasoning on why and while their at it, can you clarify whether or not you want other people to be on Kiwi Farms or not?


It's because /pol/ is a shithole and real discussion is nearly impossible there.
A traditional forum like KF is better suited for long term topics.


----------



## Hitman One (Jun 3, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Hm. I wonder what the root cause was that made people head over to Kiwi Farms instead of 4chan to discuss something like this?
> Could someone explain their reasoning on why and while their at it, can you clarify whether or not you want other people to be on Kiwi Farms or not?
> 
> I'll start: I came to KF the day before and heard the news of the riots. Immediately, I was hooked, and after I went to bed, I wanted more information, and luckily, Mister Metokur was able to provide a stream towards it happening in real-time. After it was over, I decided to join in on the speculation on what was going to happen next.
> No, I don't.


The /g/ janny got me banned for racism for pic related. 




Also I have to solve 20 of those awful, clearly rigged slowly fading captchas for every second post. Literally nothing I have or ever will post online is worth that level of effort.


----------



## GigaKike (Jun 3, 2020)

Holy shit. I haven't been here long but I can't help but to feel proud of being here with all you fellow autists. And if the Farms end up going down, it sure as hell won't be with a whimper.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 3, 2020)

Rob from the Kinoplex said:


> The /g/ janny got me banned for racism for pic related.
> 
> Also I have to solve 20 of those awful, clearly rigged slowly fading captchas for every second post. Literally nothing I have or ever will post online is worth that level of effort.


4chan becoming a bait to seclude autist and divergent citizens out of real life so that they deal with shills and captchas instead of the real issues is the ultimate redpill. Someone needs to build an uncucked chan


----------



## Borax Bozo (Jun 3, 2020)

Diogenes said:


> 4chan becoming a bait to seclude autist and divergent citizens out of real life so that they deal with shills and captchas instead of the real issues is the ultimate redpill. Someone needs to build an uncucked chan


Null tried, then discovered the realities of having to deal with an infinite and anonymous child porn firehose being aimed at his server


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow, the notification for this thread has been linking me to a whole lot of yesterday's.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Good for you, my little nigger. Hope you don't spend all your internet dollas all at once - there's a fire sale happening at the moment.


----------

